# emotional breakdown, HELP!!!



## Figs (Dec 2, 2009)

first a quick summary of my situation. a dual military marriage, while deployed W drops the need for a D, because her unhappiness. currently W in a EA w/OM. i had an EA in the past an admitted to it. i have emotional communication difficulties, but trying to work on myself.

with the help of this forum, i have finally accepted that there is not a quick fix!! i am past the feeling sorry for myself and desperation stages. and i dont feel as sad as i use too and dont cry as much neither. i still have a strong urge to be affectionate with her, even when she doesnt return affection back.

i was just sitting at the edge of the bed, with my face in my hands, crying. my wife walks in and just gives me a couple of pats on the back, it felt like like pitty so i told her to stop. couple os minutes i called her in to apologize about snaping at her for patting on the back. she didnt say anything during this, she didnt even look at me the whole time i was telling i was having a breakdown, is like she didnt care at all. i found myself punching a door after she left, just relieve some stress. i dont know what to do about how i feel. i just wanted her to give me a hug. 

how do you deal with an emotional breakdown? what helps you guys relieve stress?


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

Counseling, call a friend, read, take a walk and cry, pray, meditate. You must allow your feelings to be released. It helps in the healing. And there will be times that you feel you can't handle one more bit of pain but you can. You literally have to take life minute by minute right now.


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

I forgot to add one of my best resources- this forum!


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with wren completely on this one. Please avoid the "common outs" of service members e.g. drinking and fighting/displaced aggression. Every base I was ever stationed at had a fair to decent gym. Now is your opportunity to get in the best shape of your life sir. Positive outlets are just as effective as negative ones in getting rid of "energy"/anger, plus they have the added bennie of not destroying you.

Figs as you are in the service, avail yourself to counseling if not as a couple then at least for yourself. Consider either the base clinic's psych services or a chaplain your comfortable with. 

Also let your LPO/boss know that your having some "personal" issues. This will save your @ss when it comes to evals, because it will let them understand why your performance may have suddenly dropped off. Thank you for your service Figs. Hang in there, it'll get better. LIL


----------



## Figs (Dec 2, 2009)

thank you all for your advice. but things have gotten worse since i posted this.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

How so? LIL


----------



## Figs (Dec 2, 2009)

i found out she loves the other man. i created a new post.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...-wife-love-om-why-marriage-so-disposable.html


----------

